
Scientists Discover a Jewel at the Heart of Quantum Physics - triplesec
https://www.wired.com/2013/12/amplituhedron-jewel-quantum-physics/
======
MaysonL
One paper at: [http://arxiv.org/abs/1212.5605](http://arxiv.org/abs/1212.5605)

